# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  AHB nach Radikaler Prostatektomie

## Sabine

Hallo liebe Leser,

gibt es die Möglichkeit eine stationäre AHB nach einer radikalen Prostatektomie zu umgehen?
Mein Mann würde lieber an einer ambulanten Reha teilnehmen - kann diese genau so erfolgreich sein ?
Wir kommen aus dem PLZ-Bereich 46284

Würde mich über Hilfestellung sehr freuen

Freundliche  Grüße
Sabine

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sabine,

niemand wird zu einer stationären AHB zwangsvorgeführt. Wenn es bei Deinem Mann ums Schließmuskeltrainig geht, dann kann das auch ambulant ein entsprechend geschulter Physiotherapeut mit Deinem Mann machen – vorausgesetzt, Ihr findet in Eurer Gegend so einen (die Betonung liegt auf "entsprechend geschult"). Vielleicht kann der Urologe oder der Leiter der örtlichen SHG mit einer Adresse helfen? Wie sich allerdings die GKV zur Abrechnung stellt, müsst Ihr mit der klären.

Ralf

----------


## Sabine

Erst einmal vieln Dank für die Antwort Ralf !
Nein - an eine " Zwangsvorführung " haben wir auch nicht geglaubt.
Er idt lediglich der meinung, daß es für seine Psyche besser wäre alle nowendigen AHB`s vor Ort machen zu können.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, daß es " entsprechend geschulte " Physiotherapeuten im Umkreis gibt.
Das war eigentlich auch meine Frage ( habe mich evtl. etwas umständlich ausgedrück ) kann uns Jemand einen in unserem OLZ-Gebiet oder
Umgebung empfehlen ?

Grüße
Sabine

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sabine,

wenn Euch hier niemand helfen kann, dann hört Euch doch mal bei den SHG-Leitern in Eurer Nähe um.

Viel Erfolg!

Ralf

----------


## Mafred

Hallo Sabine, 2001 mußte sich auch mein Mann einer radik.Prostatektomie unterziehen...da er auch kein "Liebhaber"  von Rehas u. Kuren ist hat er die AHB abgelehnt, sich im 
Garten  zu Hause gut erholt...die ambulante Physiotherapie hatte ihn damals sehr geholfen die Op-Folgen in den Griff zu bekommen.
LG Mafred

----------


## vaukaa

Also, ich war nach meiner OP froh, eine AHB zu bekommen: Man kommt aus dem üblichen Umfeld heraus in eine andere, meist sehr schöne Gegend, lernt Neues kennen, es gibt interessante Vorträge und Diskussionen und Sport und Physiotherapie und Wanderungen und, und und ...  Und der Psyche tut es nur gut. Na, ja, die Mama kann auch zu einem Besuch kommen ;-)

----------


## Sabine

Danke für die Antworten.
Denke, daß ich versuchen werde meinen lieben Mann von der Wichtigkeit der AHB zu überzeugen.

LG Sabine

----------


## Mattse

> Mein Mann würde lieber an einer ambulanten Reha teilnehmen - kann diese genau so erfolgreich sein ?
> Wir kommen aus dem PLZ-Bereich 46284


Hallo Sabine,
ich denke, hier kannst Du eine helfende Auskunft bekommen.
http://www.kkrn.de/index.php?id=289

Eine andere Alternative als PN in Deinem Postfach.

Für alle anderen Interessierten noch:
http://www.ag-ggup.de/therapeutenliste.html#liste

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danke für die Antworten.
> Denke, daß ich versuchen werde meinen lieben Mann von der Wichtigkeit der AHB zu überzeugen.


Liebe Sabine

Deinem Mann wünsche ich das Beste zu seinem heutigen Spital-Eintritt und der morgigen OP.

Was die AHB anbelangt, ist ja noch überhaupt nicht klar, ob die erforderlich sei, oder nicht.
Ich hatte das Glück oder/und einen handwerklich hervorragenden Arzt, von Beginn an dicht
gewesen zu sein. Und was die Erektionsfähigkeit angeht, braucht es mehr Geduld als
hektisches Tun in zwei oder drei Wochen. Mir kam das nach mehr als einem Jahr wie
zugeflogen, allerdings nur, um sogleich wieder von der AHT minimiert zu werden.


Falls es doch eine AHB brauchen sollte, was durchaus gelegentlich der Fall ist, ist es
jetzt vor der OP zu früh, zu entscheiden, wie die aussehen soll. Man weiss ja noch gar
nicht, ob und ggf. was rehabilitiert werden soll.

Carpe diem!  -  Nimm den Tag!
Hvielemi

----------


## Sabine

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe und die zahlreichen Antworten.
Der Termin zur OP wurde aus Termingründen vorgezogen. Mein Mann wurde gestern am 15. Januar operiert - es war ein ganz schrecklicher Tag für mich !
Diese Ungewißheit, die Angst die Sorgen - habe nur auf den erlösenden Anruf gewartet!
Der erfolgte am Nachmittag. Es ist alles gut verlaufen - Schnellschnitte sind alle tumorfrei - es konnte nerverhaltend operiert werden !
Habe meinen Mann heute besucht - er macht auf mich einen sehr stabilen und positiven Eindruck.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe meinen Mann heute besucht - er macht auf mich einen sehr stabilen und positiven Eindruck.


Nun ist Geduld angesagt. Rekonvaleszenz und, falls erforderlich, Rehabilitation brauchen Zeit.
Dass es so positiv* weitergehe

wünscht
wohl auch im Namen aller Mitbetroffenen
Hvielemi



*Vorsicht mit diesem Wort:
In der Medizin ist "positiv" durchaus nicht immer erfreulich:
Wenn ein Test anzeigt, ist er "positiv",
zeigt er nicht an, ist er "negativ", was meist erfreulicher ist.

In diesem Fall waren die Ergebnisse der Schnellschnitte "negativ",
was für Deinen Mann durchaus positiv  ist, im Sinne von erfreulich.

----------


## Sabine

Ja - ich weiß sehrwohl, daß in der Medizin der Begriff " Positiv " anders zu werten ist!
Aber ich schrieb ja : " Die Schnittränder sind tumorfrei " und mein Mann macht einen stabilen und " positiven " Eindruck auf mich 
Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche...

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Sabine, 

noch ein Wort zur AHB: Sie beinhaltet nicht nur Kontinenztraining. Ich hatte das große Glück, nach Entfernung des Katheders kontinent zu sein und bin dennoch zur AHB (Bad Oexen) gegangen. Dort habe ich mich an allen mir gebotenen Aktivitäten beteiligt. So fit, wie nach der AHB, bin ich noch nie in meinem Leben gewesen, obwohl ich regelmäßig Sport betreibe. Darüber hinaus gibt es Gesprächskreise, in denen man u. a. lernt, diese Krankheit auch mit Unbetroffenen zu besprechen. Und: Das Thema Erektion kommt auch nicht zu kurz. Man bekommt vermittelt, wie man damit umgeht und wie man mit Hilfsmitteln gegensteuern kann.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Mattse

> Man bekommt vermittelt, wie man damit umgeht und wie man mit Hilfsmitteln gegensteuern kann.


Ich würde doch erstmal abwarten anstatt gleich schwarz zu sehen. Vielleicht braucht er gar keine Hilfsmittel. Ich denke im Moment gibt es Wichtigeres.
Alles Gute.

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter
Das Wichtigste ist bereits geschehen! Jetzt geht es darum die Rekonvaleszenz einzuleiten. Dazu gehört bereits jetzt zu beurteilen ob durch eine Anschlussheilbehandlung die gesundheitliche Wiederherstellung beschleunigt werden kann. Das ist Sache der Klinik und der behandelnden Ärzte, weil eine AHB, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, innerhalb von 14 Tagen nach Entlassung angetreten werden muss! - Jede andere Verfahrensweise führt zu Schwierigkeiten im Genehmigungsablauf.

Es handelt sich hierbei, wie von mir schon wiederholt ausgeführt, nicht um eine Kur, sondern um eine Maßnahme, die besonders bei Krebs nach dem SGB V zu bewilligen ist, um die Folgen sowohl physisch als auch psyschich möglichst schnell zu überwinden. Gegenläufige Aussagen kann jeder Betroffene zwar für sich selbst beanspruchen, sie einem anderen zu raten ist nicht angezeigt!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Andy63

Guten Abend Sabine

Der OP Termin ist immer eine angespannte Sache, alle sind froh wenn er erfolgt ist und die ersten Meldungen positiv sind.
Ich wünsche Deinen Mann eine gute Erholungszeit und die nötige Ruhe um das erlebte zu verarbeiten.
Für die nächsten Monate wünsche ich Euch alles Gute und lasst das Thema nerverhaltend langsam angehen, die nerven sind so oder so beleidigt und brauchen zeit sich zu erholen.

Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Mann freue mich mit Euch das alles gut verlaufen ist.

Andy

----------


## Sabine

Danke Andy,

Ja - eine Erholungszeit des " Erlebten " - das können wir beide brauchen!
Die Nerven mögen " beleidigt " sein - das dürfen sie auch - ich persönlich finde das sehr nebensächlich - das Allerwichtigste ist für mich,
meinen Mann und unser gemeinsames Leben ( wenn auch u.U.etwas anders - behalten zu dürfen....

----------

